# Assholes and Myers Briggs type



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Being an asshole is a human quality, however if you are cool about it then you are an NTJ and if you aren't cool then you are an STJ. It's simple logic really.


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

delphi367 said:


> I hadn't looked at it that way before. You're right, that probably would be a better thread. I have to admit that "asshole" is ambiguous enough to be fairly useless as a label. I also wasn't really taking this thread very seriously, to be honest.
> 
> With the ESTs in question, I was describing physical intimidation. Shoving people, threatening them, boasting of physical prowess, calling others weaklings, etc. That might not be how everyone defines it.


It's great that you understood what I wanted to say. Physical intimidation truly does affect most the types such as ESFP, ESTJ, ENTJ and ESTP, but only to a point that their unhealthy variants might derive enjoyment from doing this. ISFP's, ISTP's, ISTJ's and sometimes even ENTP's are also generally not afraid of physical confrontation, but even their unhealthy variants don't enjoy it, and only hope to resolve very serious conflicts in that manner.



CourtneyJD said:


> Why don't you create that thread then and discuss it?
> 
> No need to get so upset. The whole point of this entire damn website is to discuss generalizations and patterns within types.


I have discussed it in another threads, it's an interesting subject and when nobody creates a new thread about this in near future, I will make one. 

Generalizations and patterns are fine, but "who is generally the biggest asshole" is going too far.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

CourtneyJD said:


> Embrace yourself and rejoice!


Fuck yeah I will.


----------



## zombiefishy (May 12, 2013)

I think everyone has an asshole or else they'll die from not pooping or something...


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> Fuck yeah I will.


Wanna be friends with an insensitive arrogant prick?


----------



## chickadee213 (Oct 6, 2013)

I've had a very bad experience with an ENTJ. 

I also know an INTJ who is pretty insensitive at times, although sometimes I wonder if he's an INTP. He's not total a-hole material, though-- we usually get along fine but sometimes he just says something so blatantly rude without even realizing that he's hurting people. If you want to make me blow up, do exactly that 
But my dad is an awesome INTJ, and another friend is a wonderful INTP, so I'm not about to hold a grudge seeing that there's probably rude people of every type. The people that stick out in my mind just happen to be these types.

Edit: Additionally, most people I know who fit the textbook definition of an asshole (most of whom are arrogant teenage guys ) are ESTPs I'm pretty sure. Nothing against you wonderful ESTPs out there, just against the ignorant ones.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

CourtneyJD said:


> Wanna be friends with an insensitive arrogant prick?


Psh. Who needs to be friends with one when I AM the insensitive, arrogant prick?


----------



## SharpestNiFe (Dec 16, 2012)

Aside from the fact that this is just a "people" thing (not MBTI), it's highly too subjective to even talk about.

There are people that think I'm the douchiest asshole in the world, and then there are people who think I'm the nicest guy you can meet.

On Christmas, my ESTP cousin (35 years old) told me I needed to "grow up" and I was never going to find a woman if I was "the kind of asshole I was." I think he's an asshole.

Very next day, my mom's best friend calls to wish us a merry Christmas. Speaking on the phone with her, she told me she wanted all her kids to be "just like me" some day. I think she's an ISFJ.

I also find that, in a lot of instances, "asshole"ness is directly related to insecurity. Lax bros and many frat bros come to mind with this one. Also my little brother who attracts girls by being an asshole, and keeps them by being an asshole. I think it's unfortunate. He appears to be getting better though.

I just got into watching the show Girls yesterday (I admit that with a wince), and I watched an episode with the guy from Lonely Island. Marney, who's REALLY gorgeous, has a boyfriend, and he sort of acts like a "badass" to her. Then, Marney alerts him that she isn't going to kiss him b/c of this. He replies, "what makes you think I'm going to kiss you?" She laughs. He goes closer to her and says, "when we f*ck, you might get scared because I know things, because I'm a man." He then walks away and says, "later."

She goes to an empty room inside her office building (where they met at a party) and starts masturbating. All the while, I was thinking "I USED TO BE LIKE THAT FOR A WHILE IN COLLEGE," then wondered why I stopped, then realized, "oh yeah, that's right, because I prefer authenticity, not douchebaggery."


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

er.. unhealthy types that use their inferior function in a negative way.. 

seriously, INFP's and ISFP's can even be assholes, I've seen inferior Te be pretty nasty. Probably xxTJ types are most likely to be perceived as assholes when that's not their actual intentions (probably goes for some ExTP's too).


----------



## thereshegoes (Jun 28, 2013)

To the people hating on this thread, chill the f out first off and second, please re-read my original post. 
If you dislike this thread, don't post or follow along. No one is making you. 
If you want to create another thread phrasing the question a way that is 'less offending', no one is stopping you. 
okay?
okay.


----------



## PaladinX (Feb 20, 2013)

Apparently, Thinkers in general appear to be the assholes! F**k them and their logic. 

EDIT: For your consideration... Wouldn't determining an individual to be an asshole considered to be a feeling/value judgment?


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

thereshegoes said:


> To the people hating on this thread, chill the f out first off and second, please re-read my original post.
> If you dislike this thread, don't post or follow along. No one is making you.
> If you want to create another thread phrasing the question a way that is 'less offending', no one is stopping you.
> okay?
> okay.


Or you could just take responsibility for the fact that you started a shitty thread.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

ESTPs an ESTJs

I'd probably also say ISTJs, but they never talk enough.

Probably also INTJs, but I'm too used to them to care.


Te users? Being an asshole can be beneficial though.


----------



## Will tankman (Jun 3, 2013)

INTJ because I got the most assholic INTJ older brother ever invented.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

I voted for both ESxJ types. Lead extraverted judgement can get very controlling, which is what I think of the most when I think of "asshole". Somehow, Ni support seems is more tolerable for me than Si support. I guess the Ni creative matching my Ni mobilizing is something I can appreciate more than the Si... which I really don't care about.


----------



## blood roots (Oct 29, 2013)

Everyone is very capable of being an asshole.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

I've met more asshole male INFJs than I have asshole INTJs, and I barely know any male INFJs, and like half or most of the male INFJs I have met.

But I've heard some stories about INTJ ex's.


----------



## Marisa (Apr 26, 2012)

Everyone has a different motivating factor for their asshole tendencies. I voted based on the people I've found most insufferable (ESTPs) but I'm aware that the type itself cannot be generalized. 

I am a pretty big asshole, but I'm not the same as an ESTJ or INTP asshole. We all channel things differently. For example, I'm an asshole to people who don't understand my perception of things. I am an asshole to people who are what I consider stupid. I'm an asshole to "dude bro" types of people. I'm an asshole to people who are militant and inflexible. Can the same be said for everyone? Some people might dislike me and think I'm an asshole because they might think I'm not militant enough, or that I'm not "dude bro" enough for them to consider me "fun" or "easygoing." These perceptions might mean "oh, Marisa is such an asshole because she doesn't clean up after herself" or "Marisa's an asshole because she thinks Duck Dynasty is for stupid people and I like Duck Dynasty." 

But that said, people need to chill on attacking a thread that does exactly what every other thread does.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

Perhaps I would have considered ESTPs more like assholes if I didn't know how to deal with them. But to be fair I think I know fairly nice ESTPs, as far as people go.


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

So basically, based on this poll, we perceive ExTx's and IxTJ's as assholes. Eh, that makes sense. 

[insert obligatory comment about how all types can be assholes here]


----------



## googoodoll (Oct 20, 2013)

thereshegoes said:


> okay?
> Okay.


*Okay.
*


----------



## Acerbusvenator (Apr 12, 2011)

Among people unaware of the MBTI I'd say that it's an even distribution more or less.
It's the people who believe in the MBTI who end up being asses in their own way. From ESTPs thinking that they are the most attractive, to INTJs thinking their ability to reason is above others to INTPs thinking they are the smartest in the universe to INFJs thinking that "unlike you", they are special and IFPs thinking that it is impossible for them to be unethical or rude.

However, if you make people fit the mold, you shouldn't be surprised when they do.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

If you associate being an asshole to specific types ("if you're an asshole, chances are you're a xxxx"/"most assholes are xxxx"), you're typist and you shouldn't be proud of it. If anything, this should be a bias confession thread. Most people don't understand the people they don't get along with, well enough to understand at a deep enough level to type accurately anyway. Anyone who comes across as insensitive is probably not an FJ type etc. Yawn.


----------



## AustenT09 (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm ISTP and mine is pretty tight. Not discolored. Serves it's purpose.

Sent from my SGH-T999N using Tapatalk


----------



## SpectrumOfThought (Mar 29, 2013)

These polls are stupid and so is anyone hoping to gain any insights from this. The MBTI is itself flawed.


----------



## Courtalort (Jun 29, 2013)

Acerbusvenator said:


> Among people unaware of the MBTI I'd say that it's an even distribution more or less.
> It's the people who believe in the MBTI who end up being asses in their own way. From ESTPs thinking that they are the most attractive, to INTJs thinking their ability to reason is above others to INTPs thinking they are the smartest in the universe to INFJs thinking that "unlike you", they are special and IFPs thinking that it is impossible for them to be unethical or rude.
> 
> However, if you make people fit the mold, you shouldn't be surprised when they do.


This has nothing to do with anything, but your avatar disturbs me on a profoundly personal level.


----------



## treblemotif (Jan 13, 2014)

ESTxs. Just experienced chills..and flashbacks.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

ESTP's and ESTJ's, but I'm seriously so biased. (Inferior Te, blind Se)


----------



## EdgeOnEdge (Jan 20, 2018)

Those little shit drips “INFPs!”


----------



## Taileile (Jul 2, 2016)

Most people have assholes so I'm having a hard time narrowing it down :<


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

I'm more interested in which types voted what


----------



## Charus (May 31, 2017)

Being an asshole is not colerated with MBTI.


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

intjs only second position. What a dissapointment. estjs are 1st? Cant be, theyre like lapdogs compared to ntj's.


----------



## PiT (May 6, 2017)

I have consistently clashed with and seen other people clash with ESTPs because they happened to have the sudden taste to tear someone down for no reason at all. INTPs come in a close second.


----------



## Sandstread (Jun 4, 2017)

@PiT

good obs.


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

ESTPs just the most visible honest about it assholes

Not adhering to politically correct bullshit
And blurting things out everyone really wants to say 

Is not the biggest asshole, the biggest asshole is probably some subtle sly ISFx fucker being honest 
Whelp I will keep my eyes out for the real culprits and threats, it’s never the bear, it’s the snake peeps


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

Sensational said:


> ESTPs just the most visible honest about it assholes
> 
> Not adhering to politically correct bullshit
> And blurting things out everyone really wants to say
> ...


I second this. And a lot of ENFJ/ INFx types. They are the most behind your back, judgmental and downright hateful types I have ever come across. The humorous thing is~ ISFx and INFx types have the tendency to have a very different view/perspective when it pertains to their self. I prefer direct in your face over the latter any day. You always know where you stand with that person. It eliminates a multitude of BS situations and a variety of negative scenarios, I can choose to avoid in advance.


----------



## Zeri (Jan 23, 2018)

Estp, entp, sometimes istp


----------



## Stevester (Feb 28, 2016)

In the classical sense, ExTPs because they typically enjoy pushing people's buttons and getting off on what happens as a result. But yes, they are actually very aware of that and many will openly admit to it, which ironically, makes them much less asshole-ish once you realize that. (Not to mention this allows you to beat them at their own game )

Other types probably don't realize it when they're being insufferable and some would probably be hurt if others told them so.


----------



## Sven The Returned (Feb 10, 2018)

I reflex voted for ESTJs. I respect their dominant Te but they seem to wield it in more rigid, hyper-authoritarian, "respect me cause I'm the boss!" ways and imo, authorities are meant to be challenged. lol For runner up, I'd have to say ENTPs (though I appreciate them and all the top tier assholes for that matter). Love em but they are the most contrarian fuckers on the planet and like to rile you up purely for shits and giggles. With any of the most random, ultimately destructive, relationship ruining debates I've ever been a part of, a mildly trolling ENTP was at the heart of it.


----------

